# First Grooming?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm planning to keep Cricket in a puppy cut forever. When do you guys usually get your havs groomed for the first time? I had an appt. today for the tzus, and I brought Cricket along too...just to have her bathed and to get a butt trim before we leave tomorrow. The groomer asked if I wanted her face trimmed, but I thought I read somewhere that it's best to leave the hair next to the eyes grow so that it will eventually fall down instead of sticking up...is that right?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, I'm not a puppy cut expert, but I too would recommend you leave the face/eye hair alone and just trim around not in her face as it gets longer, if that makes sense. However most people who keep their dogs in a puppy cut, cut their faces/head pretty short too, it all depends on how you like it. But then you'd have to stay on top of the eye/muzzle hair every other week I guesstimate. As to when to trim their body hair...personal preference I'd say. Pablo's hair was already pretty long around 6 months and could have been trimmed if I had wanted the puppy look.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I would leave the face alone. We took Tito Burrito Patito to the groomers and were told she would only groom a little on his face so he could see and wound up trimming way too much. For puppy cuts just do the beard when it gets long and matches the body. The sooner you expose him to the groomers the better, they need lots of positive experiences. What you did is perfect. You probably wont need to actually cut anything until 6 months depending on how fast hair grows. Remember to take pictures of his hair now so you have something to show the groomer that is the actual puppy cut!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmmm....Estrella, guess what? Cricket did NOT do well with the groomer yesterday. She barked and snarled when the groomer tried to take her out of the kennel. The groomer was really cool about it...said she was still young, and that she'd learn, but I honestly never expected her to react that way to a stranger... You were so right about exposing her early. I think I'll keep taking her every 6 weeks or so, even if it's just for a bath so she can get accustomed to being there.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have an appointment for Casey's first trip to the groomer this coming Thursday. She is just a little over 4 mos. old, but I want to get her used to the sights, sounds, and smells. Over the phone the groomer said something about thinning out the coat because this breed tends to have a thick coat. I don't think I like that idea. Really, I just want him to bath her (which I do every week anyway), and trim around her feet/toes so I can trim her nails myself, and maybe a little around her bum so we can reduce the likelihood of 'cling-ons'. Does all of this sound about right? Should I tell him not to touch her face? I am struggling with how to articulate to the groomer what I want.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

CaseysMom said:


> I have an appointment for Casey's first trip to the groomer this coming Thursday. She is just a little over 4 mos. old, but I want to get her used to the sights, sounds, and smells. Over the phone the groomer said something about thinning out the coat because this breed tends to have a thick coat. I don't think I like that idea. Really, I just want him to bath her (which I do every week anyway), and trim around her feet/toes so I can trim her nails myself, and maybe a little around her bum so we can reduce the likelihood of 'cling-ons'. Does all of this sound about right? Should I tell him not to touch her face? I am struggling with how to articulate to the groomer what I want.


Oh! I wouldn't be a big fan of the "thinning" idea at all! You should make it clear that you don't want that! Are you showing her? If so double-check the standard to make sure of what's allowed. You can choose to have the face cut or not. Are you planning to tough it out past the mop-top stage and put the hair in a topknkot? It can be awkward getting those pesky hairs to grow long enough and in the meantime they will get in their eyes a bit...or you can have them cut around the eyes and you will be able to see them but it will require constant maintenence since those hairs will grow to the tough stage again and again.

Have you cut her nails yet? If you feel comfortable about that then it sounds pretty good! If you haven't tried the nails yet you might want to try it and make sure you feel good about that, otherwise add nail trimming to your list! 

**and all this from someone who's never taken her dog to the groomers. :brick: What am I thinking?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Guess you're just a glutton for punishment Christy!

I'd agree about not thinning out the hair - it can cause more problems as it grows out. Once you little one starts blowing coat (10-14 months) you can make a decision if thinning it would help or if you want to try and keep it combed and brushed. If you search for the forum for "Sierra Tutorial" you should be able to find a really nice description of a longer cut.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has been to the groomer once for a "puppy visit" where they bathe, trim nails and hair around pads, do ear hair if needed, and do a sanitary cut. He did fine and they made a little bed in the corner for him because he cried in the crate and they felt bad. They put him on the makeshift bed and he stayed there! His hair is long and we're going to keep him in a puppy cut so we want him trimmed a bit. He didn't mind the trip there and seemed happy.


----------

